# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Mee eens dat scheiding relatie met ouders bepaald

## Leontien

> Als ouders scheiden wanneer hun kinderen nog jong zijn, heeft dat grotere invloed op de kinderen dan wanneer ze later uit elkaar zouden gaan. De jong met een scheiding geconfronteerde kinderen hebben, als ze eenmaal volwassen zijn, een onzekerder relatie met hun vader en moeder dan kinderen waarvan de ouders later uit elkaar gingen.


nu.nl

Ben jij het ermee eens dat een scheiding van ouders, de relatie tussen kind en ouders bepaald. Dat het kind een onzekerder relatie voelt met een ouder of beide ouders?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Yv

Ik was 7 jaar toen mijn ouders gingen scheiden. Daarnaast was mijn vader veel ziek, waardoor ik niet altijd bij hem terecht kon. Hij lag dan simpelweg in het ziekenhuis. Het vertrouwen in mijn vader heeft moeten groeien en uiteindelijk had ik een hele goede band met hem. Hij is overleden toen ik 20 jaar was en ben blij dat ik hem goed gekend heb.

----------

